# How to best cut ties with a recruiter?



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

I've been working with a recruiter for the better part of 6 months now, occasionally getting referred to jobs here and there. I've also been doing my own job search, obviously.

On Monday I get a job offer from a position I applied to on my own. However, today I still interviewed for a position the recruiter sent me to. (Keeping my options open, since the job offer I got is valid until the end of this week.)

In a way I feel bad for the recruiter since she put in that much time and energy into helping me, only for me to more than likely take a job I found on my own.

I get that recruiters aren't really working "for" me, and that I'm pretty much just a vehicle for them to make their commission. I don't feel bad from the business end of things, per se. But the recruiter I worked with was supportive and helpful, and it feels strange to just say "see ya" and leave them with nothing. 

I guess what I'm saying is that I don't necessarily want to burn that bridge, but still tell her I don't need her services (for the foreseeable future, anyway). 

Anyone have experience or advice on the best way to do this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

You don't need to feel bad,just send an email and be honest and direct. They won't turn you away next time as long as you've been co-operating with them...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Just tell her you found a job and thank her for her support. If she did anything noteworthy, point it out.

This will be very common for people in her position.


----------



## boorego (Jul 12, 2012)

What are these recruiters you speak of? is it like a temp agency? How do i get myself a recruiter?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Trust me, they aren't your friend. And if you would have gotten fired from one (or two) of your temp jobs - the recruiter wouldn't have a problem cutting YOU loose.

I work with recruiters a lot. Yes, you are nothing but a commission for them. This means that if the other job that you applied for doesn't work out? The recruiter will take you back, gladly. Not because they like you? You're just helping to line their wallets.

Just send them an email and let them know. If you come back, they'll just ask for a reference - that's all.


----------



## axisfawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeah, idk what kind of recruiter you went to (did you pay for this service? I'm assuming you didn't because they make commission) but I've had superiors who liked me mention new jobs to me when they knew I was in the market for a second one.
if you're sure you're done with them, I'd just send them a very positive email ("omg I got a job!") and thank them for their help ("thanks for being so supportive") and let it go


----------

